
The Lightning Network Will Corrupt Bitcoin - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-lightning-network-will-corrupt-bitcoin-323d0eb35c48
======
jraedisch
How will the Lightning Network corrupt Bitcoin? The article does not say
anything about that.

